# Texan looking to move to London



## Shawn002 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yup .... I may finally leave Texas and head back East so I am looking for people that I might hook up with when I get there. I have read some of the other posts and ah am a little concerned about what I can expect as far as the weather. So if anyone out there and can tell me about the the weather and the seasons ah would appreciate the info. Here in Texas we have hot, during the summer, and less hot in the winter and spring. See ah have been in Texas so long that I am sure there are only 3 seasons now.

Also I am a little worried about what there may be to eat over there. I went to a couple of English places here and still have not figured out what kippers, Mowbray pork pies and mushy peas are all about. I tend to like smoked brisket, and ah dont think I have gone a week without having an enchilada, or a chili relleno, in my life. So do they have any Bar-B-que places and mexican restaurants in London? 

Another thing, I am going to miss my chiropractor. Sometimes mah back feels so twisted up and tight. I tend to get an adjustment on a fairly regular basis. So if someone can tell me about if there are chiropractors there? Do they take insurance or are they on the national medical program or is it an out of my pocket thing...like it was in France. 

Mostly I hope to meet some guys..and maybe a special gal, since the missus decided that she will not be coming on this adventure, that ah can hang around with throw back a few brews and tell them how much better ah think American football is than what they call futbal... and hell if we can't find some good bar-b- que...then I'll have to show some Brits how we handle a side of beef in Texas !


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Shawn002 said:


> Yup .... I may finally leave Texas and head back East so I am looking for people that I might hook up with when I get there. I have read some of the other posts and ah am a little concerned about what I can expect as far as the weather. So if anyone out there and can tell me about the the weather and the seasons ah would appreciate the info. Here in Texas we have hot, during the summer, and less hot in the winter and spring. See ah have been in Texas so long that I am sure there are only 3 seasons now.
> 
> Also I am a little worried about what there may be to eat over there. I went to a couple of English places here and still have not figured out what kippers, Mowbray pork pies and mushy peas are all about. I tend to like smoked brisket, and ah dont think I have gone a week without having an enchilada, or a chili relleno, in my life. So do they have any Bar-B-que places and mexican restaurants in London?
> 
> ...


First, do you have a passport or a visa that enables you to live in UK? Or else it will be just a vacation before you have to head home, with no work allowed.
As for your questions, others can answer them in detail but most people manage to get adjusted to British weather, food and other peculiarities. London does provide more in the way of TexMex foods and other things you are used to, but provided you are open-minded and willing to try new things, it shouldn't be a huge problem.
Yes, there are plenty of chiropractors - just Google Chiropractor London for a select list. You will normally have to pay, and the treatment fees vary, but expect £30 to £50 a session.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Why on earth are you thinking of moving to London if you want things to be the same as "back home?"
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Hollie Rose (Nov 16, 2010)

Don't worry about the food or the weather, it's just something you'll become accustomed to. I've been to Texas and I found it boiling over there! I loved it though, you do live in a wonderful place  Personally though, I would stock up on scarves and warm jackets for winter. You say there are three seasons in Texas, there are two here. 

Whatever you decide to do, the food is just something you'll get used to. Try as much as you can before you move, that's what I'd do  then when you come to live here you'll be a pro, and know all the dishes! 

Final thing, I agree with Joppa. There are plenty of chiropractors - You won't have any trouble.


----------



## JennS (Feb 18, 2011)

My thoughts exactly Bev!


----------



## R666 (Feb 23, 2011)

Joppa said:


> First, do you have a passport or a visa that enables you to live in UK? Or else it will be just a vacation before you have to head home, with no work allowed.
> As for your questions, others can answer them in detail but most people manage to get adjusted to British weather, food and other peculiarities. London does provide more in the way of TexMex foods and other things you are used to, but provided you are open-minded and willing to try new things, it shouldn't be a huge problem.
> Yes, there are plenty of chiropractors - just Google Chiropractor London for a select list. You will normally have to pay, and the treatment fees vary, but expect £30 to £50 a session.


Hey Joppa , Thanks for the Info..


----------



## Shawn002 (Feb 28, 2011)

Bevdeforges said:


> Why on earth are you thinking of moving to London if you want things to be the same as "back home?"
> Cheers,
> Bev


Funny I did not think that being prepared for the cold and damp, as I have hnow heard, Texas was an attempt to bring a lil of Texas to London. If you want to ask me about my foul weather duster meet me in a tornado out west or a hurricane back east and I think I can handle just about anything...if I am prepared. Bev

You have heard of chiropractor, have you not? Though it seems that some have not. Some of the early "bone setting" techniques were described in early anglish lore but it took the Americans to define it as a health science then have to export it back to other parts to the world. In France my expereince was that I had to dig into may pocket to get relief that drugs do not provide. I figure I am ahead of the average american as 60 percent of the worlds drug use is by americans who seek instant relief but rarely seek a cause. My hope and thought was that as an alternative health source, though I do not think of it as such, would be embraced by those outside the US. May be I was wrong. But not having seen a traditional medical doctor, MD for over 14 years is proof enough for me that it works.. my question remains... are there chiropractors in the UK or do I have to reach in my pocket and chunnel to France where I know what to expect and can get care as I need it. 

I did think that maybe ah could find like minded individuals to share a beer and swap a wild tale or two and think of it as cultural exchange. I hope that you are not telling me that the english do not think like that. As I have understood it, history has told me of at least great orators have had a thing or two to say in an english pub...a few have even read their poetry and spent the evening reading from their prose. I hope that these things have not been lost. I have seen what the television generation is capable of here in the states. I hope that the former has not been lost as an tradition in London..do you thik it has really? 

As I think of myself and a rather good cook and host where I see there is a void I may be able to fill that void... by bringing a lil Texas culture to share with others.

As far as wanting things to be the same as where I came, I can only be who I am and I will have to interact with those I meet wheter it be London, the Isle of Wight or Muleshoe, Texas. I could be no less ... do you know of any good mexican food spots in London... Bev ? No is an appriopriate answer if it is the only answer.


----------



## Shawn002 (Feb 28, 2011)

*Hey Joppa*



Joppa said:


> First, do you have a passport or a visa that enables you to live in UK? Or else it will be just a vacation before you have to head home, with no work allowed.
> As for your questions, others can answer them in detail but most people manage to get adjusted to British weather, food and other peculiarities. London does provide more in the way of TexMex foods and other things you are used to, but provided you are open-minded and willing to try new things, it shouldn't be a huge problem.
> Yes, there are plenty of chiropractors - just Google Chiropractor London for a select list. You will normally have to pay, and the treatment fees vary, but expect £30 to £50 a session.



The question about the passport is a good one and ah really had not considered anything but the time allowed to stay on a visa. As I mention to another, I can handle most anything if I am prepared. Another answered, collect scarfs, and cool to cold weather jackets which is different than a west texas dust bowl but that is why I ventured to ask others living or having live there. 

Open minded and willing to try is about my middle name, but if you are thinking haggus, the closest I have come is cajun boudin which I admit I have aquired a taste, mostly seafood, gulf shrimp boudin. What do you mean other peculiarties? Food, equite,customs, bias, prejudice? 

Once I get there it looks like I may have to seek out the top chili relleno in London. I dont suppose you have experienced a crawfish boil there, have you? Though I have not taken your advice it yet. It is good to know that there are chiropractors in London and I may have to do the same seeking out with regards to chiropractors as the chili rellenos once I get there. May you be available to come along some evening.

Thank you for the advice.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

There are chiropractors in France, but their services are not reimbursable under the national health care system. There are also osteopaths (also not reimbursable) who have a similar remit. I've used chiropractors back in the US and find their services very helpful - but when you move to another country, you have to learn to make do with what's available there.

Joppa mentioned that there are chiropractors in the UK, but whether or not they are included under NHS coverage is another issue. If you're planning on traveling on a non-work visa, it's entirely up to your US insurer whether you'll be covered for treatments or not.

I'm also a big fan of Mexican and Tex-Mex food. Yes, there are Tex-Mex restaurants in the UK and also in France, but like the Chinese restaurants in the US, you'll find that their recipes are adjusted to meet local tastes. (Heck, there are Tex-Mex restaurants in Norway - but you'd be shocked at how bland the food is. The Norwegians don't generally go for the spicy stuff.) If you're planning on doing it yourself, be prepared to improvise as far as ingredients are concerned or to have to bring your own from the States. (There are actually a number of Indian spices that work well in Mexican dishes.) Traditional British food may not be your cup of tea, but the Brits are rightfully proud of the array of excellent international and fusion cuisine available these days in the UK. 

As far as cultural exchange goes, that's normally not a problem. Just be sure to listen at least as much as you "enlighten" the locals about the marvels of your home country and region. If you're going to the UK, it's usually expected that you're at least somewhat interested in trying the local foods and experiencing the local traditions. Even British beer is somewhat different - my colleagues in the UK (when I was living and working there) didn't care for what they call "Eurofizz" - European style beers served too fizzy (for their tastes) and too cold. In the UK they distinguish between lager and pils, and most of the US beers are considered too light and fluffy to be consumed by serious beer drinkers.

Just don't go over there with the idea that you're "filling a void." As the Nescafé ads say, "Open up." You might actually find there are some things worth trying outside of Texas.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

